# new end grains continue to amaze me



## phinds (Mar 1, 2013)

I've done a few more and this one just JUMPED out at me. It's kempas

The old and the new:

[attachment=19502][attachment=19503]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2013)

WOWZA!!!

Man that is a work of art in and of itself. That is frame-able. I see another wood poster coming - one with the coolest end grains imaginable. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## rockb (Mar 1, 2013)

That is beautiful Paul, thanks so much for posting. I tried to see if there were any of the little "eye" things exactly alike. Couldn't find any twins. That Big Bang thing really made some amazing stuff. :i_dunno:


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 2, 2013)

That is amazing. Great picture. Is this a new sanding process or ? OOOOPs I was reading things out of order, question answered. Great work


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 2, 2013)

Fantastic


----------

